# Found Jackson Kayak, on I70 Dowd Junction, eagle county



## peterabroad (Jan 31, 2009)

I found on the minturn on-ramp going west onto I70. Saturday night/sunday early am.
Jackson (super fun?) orange with a very distinguishing apparatus on the front hull....call the Eagle county sheriffs office to recover as I gave it to them....
Give the reward beer to me however. 
Pete 970 949 4474


----------



## mlbeck44 (Nov 26, 2010)

Did you ever find the owner???


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

You do realize that this thread is 8 years old right?


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Responding to an 8 year old thread on this board sounds about right given the amount of traffic in this forum.


----------

